# big news



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Soon there shall be another one with my DNA
My girlfriend is pregnant So I'm a daddy again


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations!  
(If this is a good thing)


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations! You can instil a love of hedgies from the get-go in the little one :lol:


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm happy about it and a lil scared to 
I will get to name this one lol
my ex named my first one a name I didn't want "Matthew" 
All the Matt s I know personally aside from my son are idiots


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

This addition to my family will harder to name than the hedgehog was lol
Named my hedgie Terra thinking I was gonna have any kids soon 
My girlfriend is something like 2 months along


----------

